
Twitch acquires gaming database site IGDB to improve its search and discovery - Deimorz
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/17/twitch-acquires-gaming-database-site-igdb-to-improve-its-search-and-discovery-features/
======
elcoldtown
Serge here, parf of RAWG's team, which is a somewhat competitive product to
IGDB.

First off, that's some great news, of course! I sent my congrats to IGDB
today's morning. A very logical acquisition with lots of synergy potential.
Surely though, Twitch will find find many other interesting ways to
incorporate the data into their product apart from “better search” which is
funny (Twitch under Amazon can't make a sufficient search? Really?). I'd
expect more fancy products on Twitch utilizing the data—from reco engines and
discovery algorithms to creator and company pages.

We at RAWG also noticed much interest concerning multiplatform games database
when we launched our own free API. Each day I reply to one or two letters from
students, aspiring coders, startups, non-profits, researchers and
international corps. Turns out there are not so many places where you can find
good data on all games. And products from small bots on Reddit and Discord to
huge search engines like Yandex are happy to use our API to provide better
experience.

I think the market needs an easy-to-use solution to build new services and
enrich existing ones. The deal between Twitch and IGDB shows that the market
does not only need it but also actively seeks opportunities to get a hold of
such data first. Let's hope that when IGDB releases their Pro-tier API for
free in the future it will stay for a long while, so that a lot of other
products can benefit from it.

